# Zoom Ultra Fuzz



## wurls (Jun 27, 2013)

I've been doing some research online into different fuzz effect pedals, and have decided on pursuing the rare, discontinued, Zoom Ultra Fuzz pedal. Though my efforts have been vast, and well, empty, I have not lost hope that there is one out there available to grab up. So, with that said, does anyone here know of anyone that has one of these pedals for sale, or where I might be able to go to find a new surplus one in a music store somewhere? Even a pawn shop? Why is it that the best things in life usually are the hardest to obtain? LOL!

Thanks a ton guys!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've never seen one--on the other hand I've been on the lookout for the Boss DC-3 for years.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When a pedal includes its own noise gate, that usually is not a great sign.

I have a Zoom GM-200 amp modeller. It makes some very interesting sounds, but sadly it also needs (and has) a noise gate. VERY noisy device. I mean, it's helpful and handy that the gate is dedicated to that _particular_ pedal and doesn't need to be readjusted to suit anything else. But it also means that getting the sound you want, in as clean a form as you desire, is a little more complicated.

If the sounds the Ultra Fuzz makes are unique and distinctive, then by all means follow your dream. Just know that it will be a slightly trickier pedal to use.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Recently saw one for sale at a store in Toronto. Paul's Boutique I think? Google a search and you'll comeup with something.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I get what you're saying about the gate Mark, but I wonder if the function on this fuzz is to get that spitty, "gated" fuzz?
I have an Ibanez Toneloc (?) pedal, a distortion with an onboard gate and yes, it's noisy!

I don't know where this outfit is, but it looks like they have one, ah, discontinued...
http://www.proaudiomusic.com/misc/effects/zoom UF-01 Ultra Fuzz.htm
Looks like a cool unit.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Yep. Google "Paul's Boutique Zoom ultra fuzz" and it looks like he's got one. 149$.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

wurls said:


> Why is it that the best things in life usually are the hardest to obtain? LOL!


Ya I know what you mean. When I want something and it is available it is top dollar required but when I go to sell something nobody wants it and if they do they want it for nothing.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

sulphur said:


> I get what you're saying about the gate Mark, but I wonder if the function on this fuzz is to get that spitty, "gated" fuzz?
> I have an Ibanez Toneloc (?) pedal, a distortion with an onboard gate and yes, it's noisy!


The Zoom stuff is ALL digital, and has a reputation for noisiness. The Tone Core distortions (Crunch Tone, Über Metal, Dr. Distorto) also all come with gates (3-position switch rather than continuous pot) and in every case the purpose is to keep all that clock noise in check, not to produce "spitty" effects like you'd get on a germanium fuzz.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

mhammer said:


> The Zoom stuff is ALL digital, and has a reputation for noisiness. The Tone Core distortions (Crunch Tone, Über Metal, Dr. Distorto) also all come with gates (3-position switch rather than continuous pot) and in every case the purpose is to keep all that clock noise in check, not to produce "spitty" effects like you'd get on a germanium fuzz.


Ah, I stand corrected.
Thanks for the clarification Mark!


----------



## wurls (Jun 27, 2013)

Guys, thanks for your feedback. I called Paul's boutique before I posted this thread, and they sold it last week.
So...onward and upward goes my search. Actually...it might be as simple as this: I am looking for a fuzz pedal to replicate the sound of In The Garage by Weezer. If I can find a fuzz pedal to match that sound, then I will go for that pedal. In my brief online research, there were several people that said the Zoom Ultra Fuzz is my best bet for that heavy thick fuzz sound. But...if you guys have any other suggestions, I'm all ears.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The Blue album, still a fav. Here's the song, btw...

[video=youtube;08CrN0p-Ngg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08CrN0p-Ngg[/video]

According to Weezerpedia, yes, there is one, http://www.weezerpedia.com/wiki/index.php?title=Rivers_Cuomo's_equipment
they say that Rivers didn't use any effects on the Blue album.
That sure sounds like a fuzz to me on that track.
They do have two guitarists too, but I assume that it's Rivers up front like that.

Here, they show some effects, a ZVex Fuzz Factory and a Muff.
http://www.uberproaudio.com/who-plays-what/163-weezer-rivers-cuomos-guitar-rig-gear-and-equipment

The Fuzz Factory sounds like it may get you there, here's Andy @ PGS in a demo...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MomzVgL_2KA


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Supposedly he had a boogie with the gain maxed and the volume low. You could probably get pretty close with a Russian type Muff. 

Also there are the doom/stoner type amps. Verelin and Orange kinda sound. 

Sorry Paul's Boutique didn't pan out.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Many of the tones we think of as somehow unique to a given analog fuzz/distortion are a result of the amount of gain the circuit applies, and the clipping threshold it employs. More signal plus lower threshold = more fuzz. One of the many reasons why using a different guitar (with much hotter, or much softer, pickups)delivers very different outcomes, sometimes.

In some instances, it is a trivial matter to increase the gain of the circuit with a part change here or there. In other instances, the simpler thing to do is just to push the front end of the pedal harder. Many relatively "restrained" distortion pedals can be turned into sick fire-breathing things with a humble clean booster, or EQ with one or more sliders goosed, or a compressor with the output dimed, in front of them.

Give it a try. You might find the tone you're looking for.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Cups said:


> Supposedly he had a boogie with the gain maxed and the volume low. You could probably get pretty close with a Russian type Muff.
> 
> Also there are the doom/stoner type amps. Verelin and Orange kinda sound.
> 
> Sorry Paul's Boutique didn't pan out.


Confirmed that, at least with my rig, a Big Muff gets you very close to a lot of the 'Blue Album' sounds.

The previous edition Bass Big Muff is really good with guitar, I haven't checked out the latest one with all the added features.


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

For Weezer, I'd just find a Big Muff and play with the gain settings... Should be able to get you in the ballpark...

The Ultra Fuzz I used to have was a different beast, more like a Fuzz Factory. Could get some insane sounds. My favorite thing to do was to dial in an overtone with the resonance knob and then turn the gate up until they just started to creep in and fight with the gate as you sustained notes. Sounded like the world coming to an end.

I don't think you'd need to go as far afield as the Zoom, though; I've always heard the Zvex is very similar, but more useful... Never played one myself, but my UF-01 was a bit of a tricky thing to use at times.

I think I got it by just jumping on one that came up on CL and driving to Richmond Hill to pick it up in the middle of the night... They've gotten a little bit rarer now, but do still come up occasionally. Just keep checking CL, set up a kijiji alert, and check ebay--they'll ship to you anyway


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

A lot of their tone comes from tuning down a half step and their chord voicing. I remove the third when I play major barre chords and refer to it as "The Weezer Chord". 

For $75 I'd try a Big Muff but it doesn't really sound like a Fuzz pedal to me. To my ears it sounds like a high gain amp.


----------



## wurls (Jun 27, 2013)

I bought a Swollen Pickle fuzz pedal hoping that it would give me the sound I am after, but it's not quite there. I am running a Marshall DSL14 combo tubed amp, with an Ibanez Talman that has a DiMarzio Tone Zone in the bridge. Maybe I'll look for a Big Muff to go with my Swollen Pickle (lol) to see if that will give me the sound I want. The Zoom Ultra Fuzz is proving a VERY hard pedal to find. I might also try the Zvex. Thanks a TON for your help guys!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Have you played with the internal trim pots on the SP? It is, after all, just a Big Muff with some tweaks.


----------

